# Clutch Glazing?



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a 2006 Grande punto Mjet 1.9 Turbo Diesel. Standard its 130hp But ive had it chipped to 180hp and 300ftlb torque. 

Last year the clutch started slipping, getting worse and worse and then one day it went away and stayed good for a year or so. Recently it has started again :wall::wall: I was told the clutch isnt ruined its just "glazing" ive done a bit of research and this can happen with lots of stop start town driving (which i do). 

The main question is how do i sort it? Dump or pump the clutch? Rape the car dead? Drive like a granny? I cant remember how it fixed last time.

thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you hold the clutch half on a slight hill for example?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

no. not at all, I drive well and never slip the clutch.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> no. not at all, I drive well and never slip the clutch.


Hmmm ok I thought if you did that might have caused it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If its glazed (not sure how you would be 100% on it) i would just replace it maybe opt for a performance one, i'm having to do the same thing opting for a Sachs performance one.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

i think mine has done exactly the same on my C2 VTS and i've only done 22000miles in it. i've heard it happens a lot now on hydraulic clutches with the clutch being so light. There are loads that have gone on the VTSs and I don't ride the clutch at all. Getting new clutch fitted on wednesday and will see.


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I suppose before you go and buy a new one i would give it a proper slip to try and burn some of the ''glaze'' off?

Seemed to work on my old fiesta


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

spanerman said:


> I suppose before you go and buy a new one i would give it a proper slip to try and burn some of the ''glaze'' off?
> 
> Seemed to work on my old fiesta


I've tried this on mine on many occasions and it must have damaged some of the surface on the clutch as it would judder and slip at the same time for a while then go back to normal. Plus i've heard that this can overheat the flywheel and warp or crack it.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

just an update on this. I thought mine was glazing but in actual fact it was the clutch worn out. So a new one in now and working fine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

22k and a new clutch??? jesus god do you compete in the Le-Man 24hr ?


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 22k and a new clutch??? jesus god do you compete in the Le-Man 24hr ?


Nope, they are known for going early on this model.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

22k on a clutch with excessive wear? Maybe the previous owner raped it to death.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Streeto said:


> 22k on a clutch with excessive wear? Maybe the previous owner raped it to death.


No, i've owned it from new, never ride the clutch and don't thrash it about either. The VTS's go quite early, maybe a problem with the standard clutch from the factory.


----------

